# Grade 4 hotel centre Dublin



## dewdrop (26 Dec 2012)

Planning to stay overnight with my wife in Dublin soon and would welcome any suggestions.  Have not stayed in a hotel in Dublin for over 40 years!


----------



## NOAH (26 Dec 2012)

the burlinngton, book early, walking distance to centre,  ideal.


----------



## Jim2007 (26 Dec 2012)

I can highly recommend Wynn's Hotel on Abby Street, just of O'Connell St.  We spent 10 days there during the summer and really enjoyed it.

It is old fashioned in a nice way and the staff really go out of their way to help you.  The food was excellent, although the restraunt is not open each evening, however the bar food is available every evening.  The bar is very popular in the evenings,  but the patrons, mainly from the country, are friendly and very talkative.

The location is excellent, trains, trams and busses are all within easy access and in less than a minutes walk you are on O'Connell St., where you can join bus tours etc.

As with any city center hotel, you can expect to hear the sounds of the city and there is usually some kind of party in the ballroom on the second floor on Saturday nights.  But it really did not bother any of us (4 adults).

The standard rooms are a bit on the small side for a long stay, so I would recommend a deluxe room, if the budget stretches to it.

Oh and on a techie note, the Wifi was excellent and available in all the rooms.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Dec 2012)

The only problem with Wynn's Hotel is that there are a lot of junkies hanging around that end of Abbey St.  The Luas runs right outside the door of the hotel and could be a pain noise wise.  Not the safest of spots to wander around at night time.


----------



## Jim2007 (26 Dec 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> The only problem with Wynn's Hotel is that there are a lot of junkies hanging around that end of Abbey St.  The Luas runs right outside the door of the hotel and could be a pain noise wise.  Not the safest of spots to wander around at night time.



We arrived on a Tuesday and left 10 days later, during that period we were in and out at all times of the day and night and we can't recall seeing a single junkie, the only thing I do remember was a guard taking some beer of a kid at the tram stop.

In 14 years living in Dublin, I would never have consider that area to be a dangerous spot and as we are intending to stay there again next summer I would very much appreciate here of your experiences?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2012)

I've been warned off the laneway at the side of Wynn's Hotel as being a dangerous spot.  The methodone clinic is on the opposite side of the road and a little further down nearer to the Irish Life building.  There are quite a number of buses terminating near there and friends have found it quite dangerous around there.  I've heard that the Gardai are determined to sort the area out so perhaps it has improved recently.  A couple of years back both the Abbey St and Jervis stops on Luas were regular troublesome spots but O'Connell St. would have fallen into the same category some years ago until the Gardai concentrated on clearing the problems.

I travelled on the Luas on a daily basis up to 2/3 years ago and these spots were well known as troublesome areas and to be avoided.  They may well have improved recently but from speaking to ex-colleagues I would think not.

This previous thread may be a few years old but lists some of the things that come to mind.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Dec 2012)

http://www.brookshotel.ie/

Parking directly across the road also.


----------



## becky (27 Dec 2012)

I have stayed in Drury Court and few times found it fine for one night.  When it's only one night I only want a comfy bed and somewhere near.  Car parking is the same as brooks as far as I know.  There is an extra charge for breakfast but I go to Taste, great coffee.

I have only stayed mid week so can't comment on noise but if you're staying a weekend night I'd ask for a room on the 3rd floor.

Burlington is nice but I wouldn't say it's walking distance but it's served well by buses.  There is a bus from heuston station to the door.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Dec 2012)

I travel to Dublin several times a year on short breaks. For convenience I stayed many times in the city centre but not anymore. Can fully identify with the problems mentioned above. Just last week I was waiting for the Luas at Middle Abbey Street when a man started urinating in public. I now stay in hotels in the suburbs. My last stay was at the Sandymount Hotel in Ballsbridge, lovely hotel, lovely area and just two minutes from the DART station. Not 4*, a good 3* and I would highly recommend.


----------



## AgathaC (28 Dec 2012)

I walk that part of Abbey Street regularly, and yes, unfortunately, my opinion would be the same as others above, it's not very pleasant. 
I have no personal experience of city centre hotels, but if it was a special treat, I would look at places like The Westbury, just off Grafton St, or hotels around Stephen's Green perhaps. I also think Bewleys in Ballsbridge looks really nice, and there is a good bus service to and from there. Just a couple of ideas, and of course, it depends on cost etc. Hope that you have a lovely time, wherever you choose.


----------



## dewdrop (28 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.   What about the Gresham?


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Dec 2012)

I think you need to move southside of the river where there is a bit of greenery. The O'Callaghan Hotels have well located hotels beside Merrion Square. Davenport, Alexander and Mont Clare or Buswells Hotel beside Leinster House and Archaeology Museum on Kildare Street.
http://www.ocallaghanhotels.com/

http://www.buswells.ie/?r=3708005&gclid=CJa4_67DvbQCFcVF2wodFmMAWg


----------



## notagardener (28 Dec 2012)

ParkLane said:


> I think you need to move southside of the river where there is a bit of greenery. The O'Callaghan Hotels have well located hotels beside Merrion Square. Davenport, Alexander and Mont Clare or Buswells Hotel beside Leinster House and Archaeology Museum on Kildare Street.
> http://www.ocallaghanhotels.com/
> 
> http://www.buswells.ie/?r=3708005&gclid=CJa4_67DvbQCFcVF2wodFmMAWg


 
I'd agree with these selections. I'm from Dublin and would definately recommend the south city side. Try O'Callaghan's on Stephen's Green too, we stayed recently - less that 100e on a Saturday nite - Great Location, just off Grafton Street


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2012)

dewdrop said:


> Thanks for all the replies.   What about the Gresham?



Last time I ate in the Gresham the food wasn't good.  Not the safest part of town either unfortunately.


----------



## RonanC (28 Dec 2012)

Whats your budget and when do you want to stay? 

I would stay well away from Wynns hotel. The location is pretty bad, that LUAS stop is regarded as one of the worst in Dublin and I find it amazing someone said they have never seen junkies around the area. 

The Burlington has seen better days. Very tired and a bit out of the city too. 

I stayed in the Gresham a couple of weeks ago and enjoyed it. The residents bar is lovely and the hotel has that wow feel when you walk in but I didn't eat in the hotel. The room was nice and modern but pretty small. It wouldn't be top of the list of recommendations though as the location does nothing for it.

There are some great deals out there. Check out www.trivago.ie and compare hotels and prices.


----------



## MargeSimpson (28 Dec 2012)

Trinity Capital Hotel where Pearse Street crosses Tara Street.


----------



## deli (28 Dec 2012)

Grizzly said:


> http://www.brookshotel.ie/
> 
> Parking directly across the road also.


 I would second this hotel, Brooks is a great hotel in a great location, book in advance as the rates can sometime be quite high. I've just booked the 5* Fitzwilliam for cheaper than Brooks !!


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Dec 2012)

RonanC said:


> I would stay well away from Wynns hotel. The location is pretty bad, that LUAS stop is regarded as one of the worst in Dublin and I find it amazing someone said they have never seen junkies around the area.



As I've already said I spent 10 days there last July and I've now just finished looking back over all the reviews of Wynns hotel for the last 18 months and while a few mention noise from the tram, non mention junkies or safety issues!

By the same token we spent two weeks in a holiday apartment near the Jarvis stop the previous summer and on that occasion the only thing we noticed was a young boy being arrested by the guards for shop lifting.

Of course you need to be careful in any large city, but I think a lot of what I hear is hearsay and reputation rather than recent experience, so I've no concerns about booking again for next summer.


----------



## RonanC (28 Dec 2012)

I spent 10 years working in the area and used the Abbey & Jervis Luas stops regularly. I'm a tall 30year old well built male and I'd feel very nervous around there at any time of the day. 

The area from Parnell St to O'Connell bridge and especially Marlboro St & Abbey St & O'Connell St are notorious black spots for drug addicts and serious and petty crime. Robberies at knife point are every day events. Mobile phone thefts are more common than mobile phone sales in the area. Young lads cycle up and down waiting to grab an iPhone or other smart phone of handbags.


----------



## dewdrop (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks again.  Basically we are going up for some shopping and as it is only one night stay the budget is not a problem.  However reading some of the replies security seems to be an issue so could i ask what is a reasonable safe area.  I am realistic about this but would like to avoid any dangerous areas.


----------



## RonanC (29 Dec 2012)

The O'Callaghan hotels were metioned. You could get the Davenport for less than €100 a night (Saturday 19th Jan). Very good location next to Merrion Square and within walking distance of Grafton Street.


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Dec 2012)

I stayed in the Gibson not too long ago and really liked it. _Very_ contemporary, free wifi, red line Luas outside the door and secure parking. Plus the views were very good.


----------



## AgathaC (30 Dec 2012)

Yes. OP. I would go with the recommendatiions here, including my own, to move away from 'city centre' locations, unfortunately, my experiences of the Abbey St area mirror those of RonanC. Once again, I do hope that you have a lovely night away.


----------



## lfcjfc (30 Dec 2012)

We visit Dublin and stay in hotels about 3-4 times per year and I would agree with most of what other posters have said - stick to south of the Liffey if possible. If you are prepared to splash out (or hunt down a good deal on the various hotel booking sites) then I would recommend the Fitzwilliam or the Conrad - both very central but in nice locations. Aside from that we usually look between the south city entre and Ballsbridge - many of the hotels already mentioned - O'Callaghan hotels, The School House (can be very pricey!), Herbert Park, Sandymount Hotel, Bewleys Ballsbridge. The D4 hotels (or whatever they are called these days) can be fine too if got at a good price - but too often they are as expensive as the others while not being of the same standard. We always enjoy the walk into the city centre from Ballsbridge but there are plenty of buses along that route too if walking doesnt take your fancy.


----------

